# AMD X2 4200+ V.S. Intel Dual Core E2160



## ShadowFold (Jan 16, 2008)

Im upgrading my X2 4200+ soon so I will post a but load of benchies with my X2 4200+ and when I get my Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200 I will post non-OC and OC benchmarks! 

Alright I will go start benchmarking and updating this post. All games at 1440x900 unless said not to be.

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ @ 2.2ghz

3dMark06 ~ 8073
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13468632

3DZone Fur Benchmark
http://img.techpowerup.org/080116/rawrnewrecordz.png

3dMark05 ~ 11956
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=13468525

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare ~ NO AA All game settings ON and Very High
32 player online game Map: Crossfire// Min - 27fps ~ Max - 72 ~ Avg - 32

Hellgate: London ~ NO AA All settings Very High
MP St. Pauls Hellgate// Min - 25fps ~ Max - 57 ~ Avg - 38

World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade ~ All settings maxed 8x AA
Walking around in Shadow Moon Valley(VSYNC)// Min 56 ~ Max 61 ~ Avg 60


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2008)

updated


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2008)

Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200 @ 2.2ghz

3dmark06 ~ 9590 (@ 2.5ghz)





Super Pi - 1m 27s, 2m 1m 5s
http://img.techpowerup.org/080123/ILYKEPIE.png


----------



## spud107 (Jan 24, 2008)

how high did you get your x2? im still experimenting to see how far mine goes,


----------



## panchoman (Jan 24, 2008)

this will be a very interesting read.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2008)

spud107 said:


> how high did you get your x2? im still experimenting to see how far mine goes,



I couldnt OC it cause the bios on it was locked :shadedshu I will be overclocking my e2200 soon tho


----------



## spud107 (Jan 24, 2008)

well this will make ya feel better, you beat me with yours at 2.2, that e2200 looks like its got loads of potential
im yet to tweak the settings here, ram is on divider


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2008)

Updated - 3dmark06 (Intel E2200 @ 2.2ghz)


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 24, 2008)

interesting. Clock both CPUs down to 1.8 or even 1.6Ghz. Lets see the performance at lower clocks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> interesting. Clock both CPUs down to 1.8 or even 1.6Ghz. Lets see the performance at lower clocks.



I dont want to underclock it lol


----------

